# i need a job



## gasprob (Jul 15, 2000)

I graduated this past June in Chemistry. I have been teaching Chemistry at a high school for the summer. I turned down a full-time position because of the way the teachers treated me at the shool. I have a bad gas and odor problem for 2 years. I've tried the BRAT diet, Prilosec. I'm just really depressed because I need a job to pay 4 grad school.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Have you talked to your doctor about this problem?Maybe you have some sort of toxic build up.If so,it's very treatable with a good cleansing program. Good luck and i hope things get better for you soon!-Wendi-


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Chances are this type of problem wont be taken lightly in any work environment. So just say screw the other people and don't even bother with them.


----------

